# Ideal distance for uvb and basking lights



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
We have built a nice frame for when my tegu reaches adult size.it is in the beginning stages,and so i'd like feedback on what others have done to ensure he gets optimum uvb exposure and badking temps without being able to hurt himself on the bulbs or damage the bulbs.he is only 18 inches now...but a 'jumper '.he likes to be held and if I don't take him out when he wants to be out he'll start jumping.I have read other posts where the tegus break the bulbs.I am seeking advice about how to prevent this...and also how far from the animal the bulbs must be placed for the health of the animal.thanks for any help in advance! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5292]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2012)

Are you going to use MVBs or Tube florecance? If you use tube they need to be 10 to 18 inches away from the animals back (the exact distance depends on the brand of bulb). If going with MVB they will need to be a min of 12 inches and a max of 24 inches away from the bulb (again it will depend on the brand). It best to do an inside mount to avoid any screening or glass (these both filter out UV light). 

Jumping sometimes will stop with age, but for a young tegu its best to put a light guard around the light fixture.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Since it's in the beginning stages I can do either.he is in a breeder tank now with dome lights on top.one heat and one uvb.but these will most likely be insufficient for a 6ft enclosure...thus my question. Are the tube lights recommended since they cover more area, technically? And could be mounted along the back maybe...?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

You say domes? Are you using a coil UVB?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

> You say domes? Are you using a coil UVB?


Yes it's a coil...but again, the final enclosure can have anything...it's in the process of being built...are coils bad? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 24, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> > You say domes? Are you using a coil UVB?
> 
> 
> Yes it's a coil...but again, the final enclosure can have anything...it's in the process of being built...are coils bad?
> ...



Well from what ive read on the forum, coils bulbs can blind your tegu because of its brightness. I would swap it out for a powersun or any other mvb bulb at that. Get rid of that coil bulb asap!!!. If your using uvb tubes then you can simply use a halogen bulb for heat and uva. Or you can just do the mvb bulb and get an all in one solution.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oooo.I wasn't aware of the blinding risk! Sheesh! I use a coil for my bearded dragon too! ...:-/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steven. (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know too much about the effects of the coil bulbs on a beardy.. Hopefully a more experienced member jumps in for that one.. But for tegus you can Google it.. "coil bulb effects tegutalk"

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info! :shy:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

Same thing for a beardy


----------



## chelvis (Sep 24, 2012)

Get rid of the coil, depending on the type they can cause blindness.

As for the final cage, how are you planning to heat, how much wattage do you want, how tall is the cage? Answering these will help with lighting/ uv/ heating choices.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

The cage is 3ft tall inside.we plan on an elevated basking area...can be any height.length is 6ft. Breeder tank has heating pad under side where bask and uvb are.cooler side has water bowl large enough to soak.final enclosure is going to depend on info gathered which seems the best to benefit the animal...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


I had actually considered making a 'shelf ' area that was the size of the heating pad, to be able to slide the pad inside of it with cord access from outside the enclosure...that way if it needed replacing would be easy to pull out and replace.also the sides of this 'shelf box ' would be wood but top would be plexi or glass so heat could get through...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 24, 2012)

How wide is the cage?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

The frame for the new cage is 3ft deep by 6ft long by 3ft tall.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> The cage is 3ft tall inside.we plan on an elevated basking area...can be any height.length is 6ft. Breeder tank has heating pad under side where bask and uvb are.cooler side has water bowl large enough to soak.final enclosure is going to depend on info gathered which seems the best to benefit the animal...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





That should be fine. Keep in mind you still need a foot in bedding!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5308]

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


...now I know why he has been so enthusiastic about building this thing...haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

